# My goodies from Norito



## bcostello (Feb 13, 2012)

Norito Hasegawa spoke at our local society's meeting yesterday. I got 3 new goodies:

Paph Norito Hasegawa (malipoense x armeniacum)
Paph Ho Chi Minh
Paph delenati vinicolor


----------



## Justin (Feb 13, 2012)

great choices, i'm sure they'll turn out nice!


----------



## eggshells (Feb 13, 2012)

Me and my friend are wanting to pre-order plants from him but he seems to be hard to reach.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 13, 2012)

Good choices!


----------



## Gcroz (Feb 13, 2012)

eggshells said:


> Me and my friend are wanting to pre-order plants from him but he seems to be hard to reach.



Me too! Any idea on the best way to reach him?


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 14, 2012)

Congrats! You showed more restraint than I did when he spoke at our meeting!


----------



## Marc (Feb 14, 2012)

Please share pictures of the plants that you bought!


----------



## cabnc (Feb 14, 2012)

His email address is:

[email protected]

I spoke with him weeks before this trip to try and arrange for pre-orders. But he did not have a list of plants available at this time. So we are just waiting to see what he brings. My society, Cape Fear Orchid Society - Wilmington, NC, is last on the four stop tour. So often there is nothing, zero, zilch plants left when the speaker gets to us. If that happens this time I will be very disappointed.

Charlie


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 14, 2012)

Nice purchases!


----------



## bcostello (Feb 14, 2012)

A little gossip from Norito. He was waiting to hear what was happening to the Paph hangianums in DC that were being brought over by Hengduan because they found some bugs in customs.

Anybody hear what happened?


----------



## Marc (Feb 15, 2012)

bcostello said:


> A little gossip from Norito. He was waiting to hear what was happening to the Paph hangianums in DC that were being brought over by Hengduan because they found some bugs in customs.
> 
> Anybody hear what happened?



My bet is that they have allready been thrown in the burner. Custom officers aren't really flexible when there is a risk of importing non endimic critters within a country.


----------

